# Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South) - September 2009



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South)
September 2009*

*News only - commentary elsewhere, please.
Thanks for helping this "news only" thread system work!*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
010940EDT Sept 09/011340UTC Sept 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"People Believe Taliban News" (Official English)


> Tuesday, 01 September 2009 08:40 administrator
> The British authorities destroyed a helicopter after it ostensibly developed technical faults. The British ministry of defense says it was difficult to bring back the helicopter to its launch pad at the military Base. So it was necessary to destroy it in order to prevent Taliban from using it as propaganda stuff and knowing the structure of the helicopter. The helicopter was destroyed by Taliban in Sangin district but as usual the British authorities claimed that it crashed due to technical faults. The British ministry of defense further says, people believe what Taliban say but they do not believe British government claims, thinking them be mere exaggerations.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
011910EDT Sept 09/012310UTC Sept 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Losses of enemy forces in Kandahar 1/9/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Inflicting large losses on the joint forces of the enemy due to blasts in Kandahar province
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of early afternoon yesterday (2009-09-31) an explosive device on a foot patrol of the occupying forces in the area of Orhien Department Arghandab in Kandahar, and then was another explosion in the soldiers who were transporting the dead to their posts.  Were killed (11) soldiers in both the blasts and many others.  In a similar Sia destroyed tanks of the occupying forces by a roadside improvised explosive device in the sarabande Directorate itself, killing all its troops occupiers.  According to another report, Vdrt Nassaf in a car bomb Ranger of the enemy by the Mujahideen in the duties of ميوه city of Kandahar, resulting in the destruction Asiyaarp fully and killed (3) of the police officers and wounded (5) others.




"Armored vehicles of invaders destroyed near Girishk, Helmand 1/9/09" Arabic and English version


> Tuesday, 01 September 2009 15:56 QY Ahmadi Helmand Tuesday, 01 September 2009 15:56 QY Ahmadi Helmand
> Share Mujahideen in Helmand province destroyed a military of the invading foreign army at Shor Shorak area of Gereshk district when the enemy was trying to launch operations against the Mujahideen. Share Mujahideen in Helmand province destroyed a military of the invading foreign army at Shor Shorak area of Gereshk district when the enemy was trying to launch operations against the Mujahideen. The military tank was targeted by a mine previously planted by Mujahideen. The military tank was targeted previously by a mine planted by Mujahideen. Similarly, Mujahideen killed two soldiers of a security outpost of police in Gereshk. Similarly, Mujahideen killed two soldiers of a security outpost of police in Gereshk. The Mujahideen had no casualty in the said incidents. The Mujahideen had no casualty in the said incidents.




"A military Tank of the Invading Army Destroyed in Gereshk"


> Tuesday, 01 September 2009 15:56 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
> Mujahideen in Helmand province destroyed  a military of the invading foreign army at Shor Shorak area of Gereshk district when the enemy was trying to launch operations against the Mujahideen.  The military tank was targeted by a mine  previously planted by Mujahideen. Similarly, Mujahideen killed two soldiers of a security outpost  of police in Gereshk. The Mujahideen had no casualty in the said  incidents.




"Tank of invaders destroyed near Tirin Kot, Uruzgan 1/9/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Tdimr tanks of the occupying forces near the city of Trinkot
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of the dawn of an explosive device in the tank troops movements, occupied at seven o'clock on the evening of yesterday (2009-09-31) near the city of Trinkot state Rosjan.  The blast destroyed the tank completely and killing all its troops occupiers's (7) soldiers as occupiers.  Adds the report, has been moved to positions of the enemy dead in the evening, but the tank destroyer is still at the scene.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
022040EDT Sept 09/030040UTC Sept 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTICE:  While Milnet.ca is down as part of its move, starting 5 Sept 09, you can get your Taliban propaganda fix by checking out my blog here.  Once Milnet.ca returns to normal operation after 7 Sept 09, Taliban Propaganda Watch will be back here.  Enjoy the lies!*​
*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"3 tanks of invaders destroyed in Arghandab, Kandahar 1/9/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Explosions destroy three tanks of the occupying forces in the Directorate of Arghandab
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn at four o'clock this afternoon (2009-09-01) an explosive device in the tank of the occupying forces in the Arghandab Rahman Mande Department of Kandahar province, resulting in the destruction of the tank is full and killed Jima on board's (5) soldiers as occupiers on the spot.  After half an hour of the explosion was detonated an explosive device in the tanks of the occupying forces in the area of Cheyenne Directorate itself, which led to the destruction and killing all Aldbaptin Rakabha occupiers.  According to eyewitnesses, the dead soldiers were transported by helicopter to the centers of the enemy The destructive mechanisms are still at the scene.




"A Military Tank of the Invaders Destroyed in Arghandab"


> Wednesday, 02 September 2009 18:04 Q. Y. Ahmadi Kandahar
> Mujahideen blew up a military tank of the invading foreign forces in Arghadab district, Khwaja Malik area when the tank stumbled on a planted mine.  A  military convoy of the enemy soldiers were passing the area as  the incident occurred which killed all on board.




"Six Soldiers Killed in Registan"


> Wednesday, 02 September 2009 15:56 Q. Y. Ahmadi Kandahar
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in Registan ambushed police vehicles in Registan, destroying two vehicles and killing six police men on board. The enemy has taken dead bodies of the soldiers but the destroyed vehicles are still lying at the site of the ambush




"5 British invaders and 6 puppet soldiers killed in Sangin, Helmand 1/9/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killing and injury inflicted on the joint forces of the enemy in the Directorate of Sngen
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn at eight o'clock this morning (2009-09-01) an explosive device in a Ranger of the enemy in the area of security AKA Department Sngen in Helmand, which resulted in the destruction of the car completely and killed (6) soldiers clients on the spot.  According to another report, the Mujahideen fired several shells Hawan soldiers as occupiers were building a new center at the intersection of glorious Sngen Department.  The explosion killed (5) British soldiers and wounded many others and then fled the scene.




"Four Police men were Killed in Musa Kala"


> Wednesday, 02 September 2009 18:07 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in Helmand province targeted soldiers of the hireling army of the Kabul stooge regime when they were coming out of the security outpost which they were manning.  The Mujahideen detonated a mine  that killed two soldiers and injured two others.  A military commander is among those killed in the incident. Mujahideen had no casualties in the attack.




"A Military Tank of the Foreign Invaders Destroyed in Share Safa"


> Wednesday, 02 September 2009 15:58 Q. Y. Ahmadi Zabul
> Mujahideen in Zabul blew up a military tank of the  foreign invading forces on Kabul- Kandahar highway, near the district center of Share Safa. Five soldiers on board the tank were destroyed as a result of the explosion.  The report adds that the  foreign forces have cordoned off the high way in face of public traffic and they are taking the dead bodies.




"Eight Police men Killed in Qalat"


> Wednesday, 02 September 2009 18:06 Q. Y. Ahmadi Zabul
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate targeted a ranger pick-up vehicle of police at krozo area, near the provincial capital Qalat by a mine explosion. Eight soldiers were killed in the blast that occurred on Kabul-Kandahar high way. The destroyed vehicle is still at the site of the mine explosion.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
031905EDT Sept 09/032305UTC Sept 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTICE:  While Milnet.ca is down as part of its move, starting 5 Sept 09, you can get your Taliban propaganda fix by checking out my blog here.  Once Milnet.ca returns to normal operation after 7 Sept 09, Taliban Propaganda Watch will be back here.  Enjoy the lies!*​
*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

*>>Taliban web page statement alleges U.S. caused 25 Aug 09 blast in Kandahar<<*​"From a Farce Elections to Genocide" - PDF version, in English and Arabic, downloadable from non-terrorist site


> …. We know the Americans deserve  to be offended and angered at the boycott of the Afghan people because  they spent billions of dollars and  passed through eight prolonged years of belligerence  but still they were not able to prevail on the Afghans to leave their houses to cast  votes , ironically,  in an American project. Ostensibly, the project was   aimed at showing to the American people that the Afghans were  voluntarily taking part in the  election  despite the  military presence of USA  in the country.  But the severe explosion in Kandahar city which killed innocent citizens of Kandahar at the time of sunset when they were to break their fast, showed the polling day frustration and disappointment has driven the invaders to frenzy, fury and bestiality-- they even are not sparing to exact revenge for the low turnout during this month of fasting and shed blood during these sacred days ….




"(T)ank of American invaders blew up, 5 soldiers killed in Garmser, Helmand 3/9/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> An improvised explosive device destroyed a military vehicle of U.S. forces in the Directorate of Garmser
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn at six this morning (2009-09-03) an explosive device in the mechanism of U.S. forces in the region Couturi Department Garmser in Helmand.  The blast destroyed a tank and kill the enemy (5) U.S. soldiers.  These losses incurred by enemy forces when they are due after the raid in the village of Khan Khaddaedad it hit an improvised explosive device in the region.  According to another report, the mujahedeen killed (2) of the soldiers of the occupiers and an Afghan interpreter with them near the village of each choice in the Department of Babagi Hkurjah.  Sheep and two machine guns Mujahideen U.S. soldiers dead.




"6 invaders killed in Darweshan, Uruzgan 3/9/08" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Occupiers killed six soldiers near the city of Trinkot
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Killed seven soldiers as occupiers at seven o'clock this morning by an explosive device planted in the village of Kkirk Bnaoh Darwisan near the city of Trinkot status and the mandate of Uruzgan.  According to the report, for the spiritual enemy suffered losses when the Mujahideen detonated an explosive device in the Journal of the enemy.  After the blast, the enemy surrounded the area and the dead soldiers were taken by helicopter to their position.




"Al-Somood Interview with Military Official of Oruzgan Province [English]" - PDF version of entire profile, Q&A downloadable from non-terrorist web site


> ".... The life of Jihad is a sweet and pleasing life and each event worth remembering and announcing. But events in Afghanistan are more appealing than other events, because this is considered the most unique and uneven battle in terms of numbers and equipment in the history of the modern world: Mujahadeen relying purely on divine assistance confronting all the infidel forces. And we have witnessed during our blessed Jihad throughout the past eight years amazing events and victories...."


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Sep 2009)

...during MILNET.ca's move:

CAN Tank Allegedly Destroyed in Panjwai

TALIBAN PROPAGANDA WATCH (RC South) – 062145UTC Sept 09

TALIBAN PROPAGANDA WATCH: He Doth Protest Too Much?

TALIBAN PROPAGANDA WATCH (RC South) – 052345UTC Sept 09

TALIBAN PROPAGANDA WATCH: Their Stats for the Month

TALIBAN PROPAGANDA WATCH (RC South) – 042135EDT Sept 09/050135UTC Sept 09


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
071510EDT Sept 09/071910UTC Sept 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>


<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13483"> Commander of puppet army killed in Arghandab, Kandahar 7/9/09</a> (Original  in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/30fdu">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Commander's vehicle, the destruction of an improvised explosive device in  the Directorate of Arghandab
</em>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn yesterday afternoon (2009-09-06) an  explosive device in a vehicle commander of the "Tori" Directorate of Arghandab  in Kandahar. Detonated a car when the leader was heading to the point of  security in the region of the tomb alive Department Arghandab. The blast killed  the commander mentioned that assumed the leadership of five security points. And  still the car destroyed in the explosion.</blockquote>

<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13491"> Clashes in Dehrawud, Uruzgan 7/9/09</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/30fiK">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Fierce clashes were in the Directorate of Dhrau</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Fierce clashes took place yesterday (2009-09-06) between the mujahideen and the  joint forces of the enemy in a Directorate Dhrau state Uruzgan. The clashes took  place when the enemy tries to attack the militants in the area as the previous  Mujahideen attack. The battle lasted to Morocco, which resulted in the  destruction of two tanks of the occupation forces and killing all on board. The  car was destroyed by Ranger-type missile in the battle, which used heavy weapons  and light and killed and those who were. Sheep and several Mujahedeen vests  (Dora), and bullets of light weapons and machine gun an American.</blockquote>

<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13486">8  enemy soldiers killed by explosion in Tirin Kot, Uruzgan 7/9/09</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/30frw">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Trinkot explosion kills eight soldiers</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Reported that the explosion was carried out by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in  about eight o'clock in the morning (2009-09-07) on Syariah entrants to the  soldiers near the city of Trinkot status and the mandate of Uruzgan, killing ( 8  ) soldiers. Explosion took place by a machine remote control, led to the  destruction of the type of car and Ranger turned into pieces, but still lying in  the yard blast. Said of the new officers were among the dead had just graduated  from the Academy of America.</blockquote>

<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13488">5  invaders killed by explosion in Tirin Kot, Uruzgan 7/9/09</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/30fAn">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Killed five soldiers as occupiers by the explosion in the Directorate of  Trinkot
</em>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
At three o'clock in the afternoon (2009-09-07) Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate was  destroyed tanks of the occupying forces, an explosion in the area to emerge near  the city of Trinkot status and the mandate of Uruzgan, resulting in the  destruction of the tank, killing all on board's (5) soldiers as occupiers . Adds  the report, the enemy fired a volley of bullets by random bad habit which led to  the injury (2) of civilians who were passengers on the same boat.</blockquote>

PDF version also available at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/19501913/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-071910UTC-Sept-09" target="_blank">here</a>.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
081935UTC Sept 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>


<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13501">4  vehicles of British invaders destroyed in Naw Zad, Helmand 7/9/09</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/32O8q">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>The destruction of four mechanisms for British forces in the Directorate  of Nawzad
</em>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate was destroyed this afternoon (2009-09-07) Four  military vehicles for British troops with improvised explosive devices in the  Directorate of Nawzad in Helmand. The blasts occurred one after the other, when  a military convoy was heading for the enemy to the airport as it crashed into  Shoorab mechanisms mines planted by the Mujahideen in the area of Danny. The  accident killed all the passengers mechanisms, and the convoy is still pending  until dinner at the scene. According to another report, the Mujahideen in the  early hour of the afternoon an explosive device on a foot patrol of the  occupying forces in the Mande Tcherkkian Sngen Department, which killed one  soldier and injuring occupant (2) others. In the context of independent,  Mujahideen attacked an army patrol in the area of the client bus station near a  market in Kandahar Sngen Directorate, which led to the death (2) two soldiers  and wounding (3) others.</blockquote>

<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13511"> Explosions killed and wounded enemy soldiers in Sangin, Helmand 8/9/09</a><em> </em>(Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/32NAH">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Deaths and injuries among the enemy due to blasts in the Directorate of  Sngen</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Reports indicate the hyphen from the Helmand province that suffered losses of  killed and injured British troops due to blasts in the Directorate of Sngen.  These losses suffered by the enemy when they were trying to attack the  mujahideen in the twelfth hour of midnight yesterday (2009-09-08) in the  Department Malmend Sngen. Resulted in two explosions in the evening and another  explosion occurred at the tenth this morning for the infantry soldiers, making  the enemy retreat from the attack. And adds the report, the enemy burned  afternoon entrance and exit market Malmend retaliation for the attack, which  resulted in material losses inflicted on civilians.</blockquote>

<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13510">2  tanks of American invaders destroyed in Nad Ali and Garmser, Helmand 8/9/09</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/32NKD">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Destroying two U.S. troops in Helmand province
</em>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate was destroyed yesterday (2009-09-07) tanks of U.S.  forces in the departments of Garmser and Nad Ali in Helmand. According to  detail, the mujahideen detonated an explosive device in military vehicles of the  occupiers near the water course the spirit of Haji Khan Department Garmser,  killing all on board. In a similar vein destroyed another mechanism for the  enemy shortly before noon today as a result a similar explosion in the Nad Ali  Saul Department. According to another report, the mujahedeen killed yesterday,  ranking soldier in the same area when he was standing in the Mahrs point  security with an AK-type Draz cup.</blockquote>

<a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=140:eight-domestic-soldiers-killed-in-tarinkot-&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Eight Domestic Soldiers Killed in Tarinkot</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 07 September 2009 08:31 Q Y Ahmadi
According to a report from the fighting fronts, at 8:00 o’clock, this morning,  the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up a vehicle of the domestic soldiers  near Tarinkot the provincial capital of Oruzgan province. Eight soldiers were  killed as a result. The IED detonation took place by a remote control device,  destroying the ranger pick-up and killing those on board. The destroyed vehicle  was still at the site of the blast until this afternoon. The report adds, those  killed included newly graduated officers who had recently completed their  trainings in American-monitored training academy.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13506">6  invaders killed and wounded in Tirin Kot, Uruzgan 8/9/09</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/32NRR">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Trinkot explosion kills, injures six soldiers as occupiers</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Roadside bomb killed six people and injured ten o'clock in the morning  (2009-09-08) in the ranks of soldiers in the area near the city of Kkirk Trinkot  status and the mandate Uruzgan. According to news Linker, The deadly explosion  occurred when the enemy wants to defuse an explosive device planted by the  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate, it exploded on them. Were killed (4) soldiers of  the enemy in the blast on the spot, two others were wounded were by severe.</blockquote>

PDF version also available at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/19542794/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-081935UTC-Sept-09" target="_blank">here</a>.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
092150UTC Sept 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=151:mine-explosion-destroys-police-vehicle-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mine Explosion Destroys Police Vehicle in Kandahar</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 09 September 2009 06:19 Q. Y. Ahmadi Kandahar

A police ranger pick-up faced mine explosion at Abdul Hakim Jan Hadda which  completely destroyed the vehicle. Three soldiers have been killed and four  others injured in the blast. Commander Nehmat, a military security officer, is  among the dead. In another ambush at Rigi Kala in Dand district, Mujahideen  killed three soldiers of the hireling army and injured two others.</blockquote>

<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13540"> Losses of enemy in Girishk and Naw Zad, Helmand 9/9/09</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/35yVb">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Significant losses in the ranks of the enemy in Helmand province</em>

Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi

Said Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Helmand province, they inflicted the  internal and external enemy heavy losses in two separate incidents. At nine  o'clock on the evening of yesterday (2009-09-08) carried out an armed attack on  an army patrol in the area of client Shoorab Gereshk province, damaging three  cars of the type of hip killed (7) soldiers. The sheep Mujahideen weapons of  dead soldiers. In another independent report crashed in one hour of midday  (2009-09-09) tank of foreign forces improvised explosive device in the province  Srcano Nawzad the state itself, killing all on board. Adds it after the blast  was an armed attack on enemy forces, which led to sustained more casualties  among the enemy.</blockquote>

<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13541"> (M)artyrdom attack killed 35 invaders and puppets on American base near Girishk,  Helmand 9/9/09</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/35z4B">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Martyrdom attack claiming the lives of thirty-five foreign troops and  internal</em>

Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi

We received the news of the Helmand province that at eight o'clock this morning  (2009-09-09) killed (35) soldiers of them (6) soldiers as occupiers within the  Center for American forces in the name of Shoorab Pace, near the district center  of Gereshk, with the mandate. Carried out the attack Mujahid champion Rajel /  Hafiz Ali Khan of the population of the Directorate. According to the news  Ballowasal, Dunia assailants entered into the Center at The American College  denies workers, and carried out his attack Dunia while the workers were gathered  delivers material sent to the occupiers of foreign troops and Afghan clients.  The number of cars destroyed the enemy in this attack as well, also injured  several other members of the enemy wounded as a result the intensity of the  blast, the enemy has been recognized part of the truth, where the occupation  forces of the incident, and wounded six soldiers surgeries. It is worth  mentioning because of a malfunction in the communication network in the region  have not been able to publish this news is only now Morocco.</blockquote>

<a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=150:15-british-soldiers-killed-in-a-tactical-ploy&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 15 British Soldiers Killed in a Tactical Ploy</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 09 September 2009 06:14 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand

In a tactical ploy, Mujahideen in Helmand province fitted a mine to a donkey  load and drove it towards British soldiers who were busy building military  garrison at Charkha kano Manda , near the district headquarters of Sangin. A  huge explosion took place which killed 15 British soldiers besides destroying a  number of military vehicles. Mujahideen attacked the enemy troops after the  blast when they were taking the dead bodies to their centers. The enemy suffered  further casualties as a result.</blockquote>

<a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=153:the-invading-enemy-faces-casualties-in-sangin-explosions&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> The Invading Enemy Faces Casualties in Sangin Explosions</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 09 September 2009 06:20 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand

Accordisdng (sic.) to reports, the invading enemy forces were trying to launch  operation against Mujahideen at Malmand area but retreated after facing huge  explosions in the area, two of which took place at night and the third explosion  occurred early at dawn. The explosions have been carried out against foot patrol  soldiers of the enemy. As a revenge, the enemy troops set fire to Malmand Bazaar  and Sari Pai, causing material losses to civilians.</blockquote>

<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?s=1e824f98275a8ead1e7a766e75cf8a41&amp;t=13535"> Tank of invaders blew up in Nad Ali, Helmand 9/9/09</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/35zeb">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>An improvised explosive device destroyed a tank to the occupation forces  in the Directorate of Nad Ali</em>

Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi

Vjermjahido Islamic Emirate of five o'clock in the morning (2009-09-08) an  explosive device in the tank of the occupying forces when they were in a patrol  mission in the village of Khoshhal Department Nad Ali in Helmand. The blast  destroyed the tank completely, killing all on board. It is worth mentioning that  the enemy tanks destroyed in this time of the morning yesterday, a result  similar explosion in Cingsk Marjh Department, which led to the killing of all  those who were.</p></blockquote>

<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?s=1e824f98275a8ead1e7a766e75cf8a41&amp;t=13532"> 6 puppet soldiers killed in Shah Joy, Zabul 9/9/09</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/35zk0">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Blast kills six soldiers in the Shah Joy</em>

Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi

Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of the dawn of an explosive device in the type of  car Toyota Saraf Qrbag Department in the Shah Joy district of Zabul, the  mandate, which led to the death (6) where soldiers clients. The explosion  occurred at seven o'clock this morning (2009-09-09), resulting in the  destruction of the car completely, and which still remains in the wreckage site  of the explosion.</blockquote>

<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?s=1e824f98275a8ead1e7a766e75cf8a41&amp;t=13534"> (T)ank of American invaders destroyed in Zabul 9/9/09</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/35zqS">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>The destruction of military vehicles of U.S. forces in the Directorate of  no seasoning</em>

Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi

Mujahjo dawn of the Islamic Emirate at four o'clock this morning (2009-09-09) an  explosive device in military vehicles of U.S. forces in the Directorate of  Noppear state of Zabul. Mechanism hit an improvised explosive device when the  enemy forces trying to attack on the Mujahideen. The blast destroyed the  mechanism fully and killed (5) soldiers as occupiers.</blockquote>

<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13523"> "Historical background for words of English ambassador 8/9/09"</a> (Original  in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/35yeJ">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/19586641/Weekly-Comment-Historical-background-for-words-of-English-ambassador-8909"> PDF of Arabic & English at non-terrorist site</a>
<blockquote>".... We who fought British occupiers of the last time in 1839 to 1919 any  eighty year, and finally beat them and we got independence, now we are more  tolerant of that period, in addition to morals inherited from the parents and  grandparents, we have the best military education in our hands, arms better, and  are ready to go to war too long. Forces the former Soviet Union used to say: The  Red Army will not be defeated in any form, unbeaten than ever before; but the  Afghans defeated faded with the defeat of the Soviet empire and won independence  for their country and several other countries ...."</blockquote>

PDF version of this page also available at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/19587277/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-092150UTC-Sept-09">here</a>.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Sep 2009)

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13562">Heavy losses of puppet army in Kandahar 10/9/09</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/37yCn">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Mujahideen inflicted casualties on the enemy explicit in Kandahar province</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Ten soldiers were killed Asraleom customers (2009-09-10) when discharged from  their position in the village of Zkhan Department Dnd state Guendhariz were  ambushed by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate. According to the local Mujahideen:  When you attack, infantry soldiers resorted to the destruction of old,  surrounded the courtyard, and the mujahideen resistance after a few dozen  soldiers were killed and one of them managed to escape. Mujahideen weapons and  sheep deaths and some other equipment, according to witnesses: the remains of  the dead still remain at the scene until today's Morocco. According to another  report, at eight o'clock this morning the mujahideen explosive device detonated  in a tank of the occupying forces when they were in a patrol mission in the  province of Khanh Cardab Arghandab the state itself, killing all on board. In a  similar vein, Ranger car was destroyed by an explosion of the enemy that is  similar to near Tel Kohec Directorate mentioned and killed all those who were of  their number (6) soldiers clients. According to another report, was killed and  (5) of the Joint Forces soldiers when they were walking on foot They have  suffered a serious explosion by the Mujahideen in the region of Siah Choy  Directorate buttons that mandate. The blast killed (3) soldiers muhallas and (2)  clients were injured (3) other soldiers, and said that among the dead officer of  the Army client.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=163:a-martyrdom-seeking-attack-killed-6-soldiers-and-injured-35-others-&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> A Martyrdom-seeking Attack Killed 6 soldiers and Injured 35 Others</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 10 September 2009 12:18 Q, Y. Ahmadi Helamand
A heroic Mujahid in Helmand, near Gereshk district carried out a  martyrdom-seeking attack inside the Shurab Base of the American forces, killing  six foreign soldiers and injuring 35 others. The attack was launched by Hafiz  Juma Khan who is a resident of the Gereshk district. The Mujahid had entered the  Base among a group of labors who work in the Base. Then when the labors were  delivering the goods to the invaders, the Mujahideen affected the attack. A  number of vehicles were destroyed in the attack besides injuring many enemy  service men.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=161:another-martyrdom-seeking-attack-in-gereshk&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Another Martyrdom-seeking Attack in Gereshk</a><blockquote>Thursday, 10 September 2009 12:17 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
A heroic Mujahid Abdul Wali carried out a martyrdom-seeking attack against the  military garrison of the domestic hireling army in Gereshk district at the time  of sunset. Twelve domestic soldiers including their commanders were killed as a  result of the attack implemented by using a motorcycle. Many others were  injured. The report adds, two vehicles have also been destroyed in the attack.  This is the second martyrdom-seeking attack in the same district. Yesterday,  another heroic Mujahid carried out martyrdom seeking attack on the compound of  the military garrison of the foreign troops which caused great casualties to the  enemy.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13560">5  British invaders killed and wounded in Sangin</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/37z7y">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Deaths and injuries among the British at the Battle Sngen</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Killed and wounded (5) soldiers Englishmen at exactly six o'clock on the  afternoon of today (2009-09-10) Alimanm result of an attack in the district  center in Helmand Sngen. The losses occurred spiritual enemy while on foot  patrol was ambushed by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate at the end of the market in  the Directorate for Eid prayer. Killed in the attack, three soldiers and wounded  two Englishmen were by other severe. Add this story with the attack, severe  battle took place with the enemy, which lasted some half an hour, thankfully  there have been no casualties among the Mujahideen.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=155:a-foreign-troops-tank-destroyed-in-nad-ali&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> A Foreign Troops Tank Destroyed in Nad Ali</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 10 September 2009 06:18 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
Mujahideen blew up a military tank of the foreign invading forces at Khushal  Kali in Nad Ali district when the enemy troops were patrolling the area.  According to the report, all soldiers aboard the tank have been killed.  Similarly, as a result of other mine explosions, a military tank of the enemy  has been destroyed in Marj district of Helmand province.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=158:six-soldiers-killed-in-shah-joy&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Six Soldiers Killed in Shah Joy</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 10 September 2009 06:21 Q. Y. Ahmadi Zabul
In Sha Joy district, Zabul province, Mujahideen blew up a Serf vehicle by  blasting a mine. This incident occurred on Kabul –Kandahar highway in which six  soldiers aboard the vehicles lost their lives. Mujahideen had no causality in  the explosion.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=159:american-tank-destroyed-in-naw-bahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> American Tank Destroyed in Naw Bahar</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 10 September 2009 06:21 Q. Y. Ahmadi Zabul
Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in Naw Bahar district of Zabul province  destroyed a tank of the invading foreign forces by detonating an IED. The enemy  forces were trying to launch operation against the Mujahideen when they faced  the mine explosion at Dang Kala naw Bahar district. Five soldiers aboard the  tank have been killed in the incident.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/19621116/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-102045UTC-Sept-09">here</a>.​
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
120100UTC Sept 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>



<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13578">8  police officer killed by explosion in Kakrez, Kandahar 11/9/09</a> (Original  in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/3aoFv">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Killed eight police officers by an explosion in the Directorate of Khakrez</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn, at about ninth in the morning  (2009-09-11) car bomb exploded in a police Ranger Chnar area of the Directorate  of Khakrez in Kandahar, resulting in the destruction of the car completely and  killed eight policemen in it. Was the explosion when the car was in transit from  a small bridge, the explosion killed the leader of one of the points of security  in the region as well. It should be mentioned that before a governor and the  commander killed the security of this Directorate with three of their soldiers,  an explosion similar.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13562"> Mujahideen Cause Great Casualties to the Enemy</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 11 September 2009 12:07 Q., Y. Ahmadi Kandahar
Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in Dand district of Kandahar  province ambushed a military unit of the hireling army of the Kabul puppet  regime at Zalakhan Kali. The enemy troops took refuge in a dilapidated castle  but Mujahideen soon besieged them. After a short armed clash, Mujahideen killed  ten soldiers while one soldier succeeded in fleeing from the castle. Their dead  bodies are still in the area. Similarly, in another incident, a foreign military  tank was destroyed in a mine blast in Band Khana, Arghandab district. All the  crew aboard the tank were killed. Another mine explosion killed six soldiers and  destroyed their ranger pick-up. According to the report, five soldiers on foot  patrol in Sia Joy area of Zari district were killed when they stumbled on a mine  planted by the Mujahideen.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13580">(H)eavy  losses of invaders in Kanishin and Sangin, Helmand 11/9/09</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/3ap3J">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Inflict heavy losses occupiers in Helmand province</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Helmand province, having inflicted  heavy losses occupiers yesterday and today (2009-09-11) through a series of  bombings and direct attacks in the departments and Kanchin ناوه this mandate.  Officials say the jihadists: Since yesterday morning until the afternoon  destroyed seven tanks in military occupied by U.S. forces detonated a bomb in  the Department Dewalk Kanchin in Helmand, where the area is located on the side  of the Helmand River, were killed and wounded twenty-seven U.S. soldiers. Were  violent explosions during the battle directly when soldiers occupying U.S.  forces in an attempt to launch operations against the Mujahideen in the area  Dewalk Gynecol. According to the report, did not cause the Mujahideen during the  battle that took place in the forest region of any losses. Adds the report,  during the battle on Sunday, targeting the big tent of the occupiers who have  set up a new headquarters for the center pawns occupying forces with rockets,  killing six soldiers, the occupiers. According to another report, the other blew  up a tank of the occupying forces improvised explosive device in the eleventh  hour of the afternoon in the Bagh district bond Department ناوه in Helmand  province, when they were traveling from central headquarters to one of the  security points, resulting in the destruction of the tank and killed six  soldiers as occupiers there. After the blast, were transported the bodies of  dead soldiers by helicopter to their position, the tank is still broken in the  region. In a similar vein of four British soldiers were killed yesterday  afternoon in the Tcherkkiano Mande Department Sngen in Helmand, when an  improvised explosive device detonated on them as they try to escape. It is said  that the blast killed one of their dogs trained well.
 <a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=169:five-soldiers-killed-in-gereshk&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> </a></blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=169:five-soldiers-killed-in-gereshk&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2">Five Soldiers Killed in Gereshk</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 11 September 2009 12:24 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
Mujahideen blew up a corolla car of the enemy near the center of Gereshk  district Helmand province. Five soldiers were killed in the blast. Similarly, in  another mine explsion, a military vehicle of the hireling domestic army of the  Kabul stooge regime, was destroyed and all on board were killed. This incident  occurred on Kabnadahr – Herat highway. The report says, the enemy has closed the  high way for public traffic.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=166:casualties-inflicted-on-enemy-in-sangin&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Casualties Inflicted on Enemy in Sangin</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 11 September 2009 12:16 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
Mujahideen in Helmand ambushed a foot patrol of the British soldiers in the  center of Sangin district. Five soldiers were killed in this attack. An armed  clash took place between Mujahideen and the invading enemy after the ambush  which continued for half an hour. The report adds, Mujahideen have no casualties  in the fighting.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13581"> Mujahideen Killed Commander Jan Agha and Six Solders in Zabul 11/9/09</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 11 September 2009 12:25 Q. Y. Ahmadi Zabul
In a mine explosion carried out by the Mujahideen in Zabul province, Commander  Jan Agha was killed while his vehicle destroyed. He was on his to outpost when  the explosion happened. The report adds, six soldiers in the vehicle were killed  in the blast.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/19661961/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-120100UTC-Sept-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
122010UTC Sept 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=174:eight-soldiers-killed-in-a-blast-in-khakriz&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Eight Soldiers Killed in a Blast in Khakriz</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 12 September 2009 05:47 Q. Y. Ahmadi Kandahar
A mine blast in Chinar area of Khakriz district, Kandahar province killed eight  police men besides destroying their vehicles. The mine was detonated by  Mujahideen when the police vehicle was passing a viaduct. A commander of a  security outpost is among the dead. Similarly, police chief of Khakriz district  along with the governor of the district were killed in a similar mine explosion  some days ago. Three police men were also killed in the blast.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=173:tremendous-casualties-caused-to-the-enemy-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Tremendous Casualties Caused to the Enemy in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 12 September 2009 05:45 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand,
As a result of a series of mine explosion in Khanshin and Nawa districts, seven  military tanks of the enemy have been destroyed and 27 soldiers on board killed.  The enemy faced the casualties when they were trying to conduct operations  against Mujahideen in Dew Bolk forest area. Mujahiudeen hit the huge pavilion  erected by the enemy in the area which was used as a military center. The tent  caught fire and six enemy soldiers were killed in the strike. In another  incident in Nawa district, an enemy military tank stumbled on a mine planted by  Mujahideen. The tank was destroyed and six soldiers on board were killed.  Similarly, four British solider lost their lives when they were trying to defuse  a mine in Charkhankan area of Sangin district. A trained dog was also killed in  the blast.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=180:6-nato-invader-terrorists-killed-and-one-tank-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 NATO invader terrorists killed and one tank destroyed in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 12 September 2009 17:13 Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Saturday 12-09-2009 around 3 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan detonated a remote controlled landmine targeting NATO invader  terrorists in Luaay area of Nad Ali district of Helmand province, the landmine  was detanoted when the enmey were conducting a house to house seach, in the  blast two invader terrorists were killed and two were wounded. In another attack  on Friday 11-09-2009, in Samati Pul area of Marcha district of Helmand province,  Mujahideen with a remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of NATO invaders,  the landmine destroyed the tank and killed four invader terrorists.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=175:5-puppet-army-terrorists-killed-and-1-vehicle-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 puppet Army terrorists killed and 1 vehicle destroyed in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 12 September 2009 17:07 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Saturday 12-09-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a  remote controlled landmine blew up a Toyota Corolla of puppet army in Karaiz  area in Lashkargah city of Helmand province, in the blast the vehicle was  destroyed and five terrorists in it were killed, among the killed was a puppet  commander, later the enemy surrounded the area and arrested in people civilians.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=179:8-puppet-army-terrorists-killed-and-1-vehicle-destroyed-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 8 puppet army terrorists killed and 1 vehicle destroyed in Zabul</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 12 September 2009 17:12 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Saturday 12-09-2009 around 11 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate  of Afghanistan detonated a remote controlled landmine targeting a puppet army  convoy in Saveri district of Zabul province, the blast destroyed one vehicle,  damaged another and killed eight terrorists.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/19689426/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-122010UTC-Sept-09">here</a>.​
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
132145UTC Sept 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>
<em>---</em>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13614">17  Intelligence Agents Killed in a Martyrdom-seeking Attack in Kandahar</a>
<em></em>
<blockquote><em>Martyrdom attack on Center of Investigation in Kandahar 13/9/09
</em>Sunday, 13 September 2009 18:11 Q. Y. Ahmadi<em>
</em>Two heroic Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan by the name of  Hafiz Habibullah and Bismillah who were armed with light weapons, hand grenades  and jackets of explosives, attacked the guards at the gate of the intelligence  department which is located in precinct II of the Kandahar city. After that,  they entered the intelligence department and fired pointblank at the employees  of the espionage agency. The attack continued for 25 minutes after which they  carried out martyrdom--seeking attacks by detonating themselves. 17 employees of  the investigation and interrogation department were killed and tens of them  injured. According to the report, the intelligence department building caught  fire during the attack which continued until evening. Six vehicles are reported  to have been destroyed in the fighting. Chief of the intelligence department and  some other interrogators are among the dead. It should be said, the intelligence  department officials are charged with interrogating and torturing Mujahideen  detainees.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13613">2  officers of puppet police killed in panjwai, Kandahar 13/9/09</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 13 September 2009 18:14 Q. Y. Ahmadi
Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate ambushed policemen of the hireling forces of  the Kabul puppet regime when the latter were on their way to the main bazaar of  the Panjwai district. Later, Mujahideen captured ammunition, wireless sets and  weapons of the police men.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13604">A  Military Tank Destroyed in Nawzad 13/9/09</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 13 September 2009 10:43 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
Mujahideen in Naw zad district, Helmand province destroyed a military tank of  the enemy by detonating a mine. The blast which took place by a remotely  controlled device killed all soldiers aboard the tank.
According to the report, Mujahidden attacked the enemy soldiers after the  explosion, inflicting further casualties on the enemy. Similarly, in another  attack, Mujahideen hit a military tank of the invaders by firing a rocket  propelled grenades. Three foreign soldiers are reported to have been killed in  the incident.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13606">Nine  Foreign Soldiers Killed in Tarin Kut 13/9/09</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 13 September 2009 10:45 Q. Y. Ahmadi Uruzgan
In Tarinkut , the provincial capital of Uruzagan province, Mujahideen ambushed a  foot patrol of the invading foreign forces, killing nine soldiers on the spot  and wounding many others. The report further says, enemy soldiers sustained  additional casualties in mine blasts when the enemy explosives experts were  trying to defuse the mines. The report adds, an Afghan interpreter is among the  dead. After the explosions, the enemy forces cordoned off the area and are now  busy taking the dead bodies.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/19713963/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-132145UTC-Sept-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
141420UTC Sept 09*

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

" Invaders’ Military Tank Destroyed in Boldak"


> * Foreign troops came across a mine and lost their tank at Ishaq Zu village, Boldak district when they were on patrol. The Mujahideen detonated the mine, using a remotely controlled device which completely destroyed the tank. Four Canadian invading soldiers are reported to have been killed in the incident. Afterward, enemy helicopters airlifted the dead bodies but the destroyed tank is still lying at the site of the explosion. *



PDF version of statement
available for download from non-terrorist site here.​


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
142350UTC Sept 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>
<hr /><a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13635">Explosions killed and wounded enemy in Kandahar 14/9/09</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/3h8nS">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Explosions infidels incurred heavy losses in Kandahar</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Kandahar province that suffered  explosions infidels losses in two provinces that mandate. In the eleventh hour  of the morning (2009-09-14) targeted armored patrol of the enemy occupied strong  explosion at the station safest in the province of two buttons on the road to  Kandahar Herat. Explosion, which occurred by a mine controlled by the machine  control, destroying the armored completely, killing all on board of the  soldiers, then the enemy after the dead half an hour by helicopter to their  position, and the tank destroyer still remain at the scene until age on the side  of the road. In a similar context has been a massive explosion in the infantry  soldiers of the occupying forces in the hour of noon today in the Sheikh Qlndr  Department Panjwayj near the same Directorate, killing four soldiers and  wounding two occupants were seriously injured. Said that it is within their  Afghan interpreter was also killed.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=199:two-military-vehicles-destroyed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two Military Vehicles Destroyed in Kandahar</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 14 September 2009 13:35 Q/ Y. Ahmadi Kandahar
Mujahideen blew up a military vehicle of the hireling army of the Kabul stooge  regime in Panjwai district, Yakh Chah area by detonating a planted mine. In  another mine blast detonated by a remotely controlled device of Mujahideen six  soldiers of the surrogate Kabul army were killed. The enemy troops were on  mobile patrol when they stumbled on the mine. Two soldiers are reported to have  been injured in the incident and their vehicle is completely destroyed.  According to the report, a military officer of the stooge regime is among the  dead.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13633"> Heavy losses of enemy in Helmand 14/9/09</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/3h8vh">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Once again the enemy suffered heavy losses in Helmand</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Said Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Helmand province that day (2009-09-14)  Once again the enemy suffered heavy losses of lives and equipment in the  province Sngen &lt;Sangin&gt;, Musa Qala, and ناوه. Only news Linker, at the tenth  morning the enemy convoy which was traveling the lost Abad Province ناوه to an  armed attack by the Mujahideen. Destroyed two trucks of the enemy in this attack  and burned materials loaded therein. In a similar vein was killed and six  British soldiers before noon today at the intersection of glorious Jock market  Sngen County, when a huge explosion on their patrol. In another independent news  hit the tanks of the occupying forces that were in a patrol mission for the  night at the second after midnight in the Musa Qala mirage province the mandate  itself, killing all on board were soldiers. News adds other armored against the  enemy in the same area two hours after a similar explosion, when trying to  transfer Madrathm devastated the region. At best, another independent targeted  two armored vehicles of the enemy's improvised explosive device this afternoon  in the same area while troops were returning from the area after arresting a  number of civilian persons. Mechanisms were destroyed in those explosions  completely, killing all on board were soldiers of the occupation. Said of the  interpreter were also among the dead. In other news a new independent Mujahideen  attacked this afternoon in an ambush on a patrol of mounted soldiers in the  internal market very Sngen County, resulting in destruction and the killing of  fully (11) soldiers on board. After the attack was aimed at those soldiers who  came to help severe explosions, which led to the death (4) soldiers and wounding  (2) other serious surgeries.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=198:great-casualties-inflicted-on-foreign-and-domestic-soldiers-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Great Casualties Inflicted on Foreign and Domestic Soldiers in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 14 September 2009 13:33 Q. Y. Ahmadi
Mujahideen in Helmand report that commander Khanki along with three foreign  invading soldiers were killed in Kuz dezure area of Musa Kala district when they  were trying to defuse mines planted by the Mujahideen. An Afghan interpreter is  among the dead. Similarly, in another armed clash between the Mujahideen and the  foreign invaders in Rabat Surkhdose and Shor Shorak area of Nawa district,  Mujahideen killed five foreign troops and injured three others. In another armed  confrontation with the invaders, Mujahideen hit a military tank of the enemy  with rocket propelled grenades. Four British soldiers are reported to have been  killed during the attack. The report further says, one Mujahid was wounded in  the fighting.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=195:seven-soldiers-killed-in-ghur-ghuri&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Seven Soldiers Killed in Ghur Ghuri</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 14 September 2009 13:29 Q. Y. Ahmadi, Nimrose
Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan blew up a ranger pick-up of the  hireling army of the Kabul puppet regime at Ghur Ghuri Bazaar in Khashroad  district, Nirmrose province. Seven soldiers were killed in the incident. The  mine blasted when the enemy troops were passing the road near the military  garrison. The report says, the destroyed vehicle is still at the site of the  blast but the dead bodies of the soldiers have been lifted from the site.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site here.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
152345UTC Sept 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=210:3-canadian-invader-army-terrorists-killed-and-one-tank-destroyed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 Canadian invader army terrorists killed and one tank destroyed in Kandahar</a> - <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13654">Arabic  and English version</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/19787537/3-Canadian-invader-army-terrorists-killed-and-one-tank-destroyed-in-Kandahar-"> PDF version at non-terrorist site</a>


> *Tuesday, 15 September 2009 16:21 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> Tuesday 15-09-2009 around 7 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of Canadian invader  army in Dand district of Kandahar province, the landmine blast destroyed the  tank and killed three terrorists, the attack was carried when the enemy was  patrolling in the area.*



_NOTE:  The following two accounts may describe the same alleged  incidents._​
<a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=208:heavy-casualties-inflicted-on-the-invading-enemy-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy Casualties Inflicted on the Invading Enemy in Kandahar</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 15 September 2009 04:57 Q. Y. Ahmadi
Mujahideen in Kandahar in their report say that two explosion killed a number of  the invading soldiers. In the first explosion at Aslam pump in Zery district, on  Kandahar Herat highway, one military tanks of the enemy was destroyed. In the  second mine explosion at Sheikh Klandar area of Panjwai district, four foreign  soldiers were killed and two injured. In both explosions, Mujahideen targeted  enemy mobile and foot patrol parties in the area. According to the report, an  Afghan translator is among the dead.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13645"> Heavy battle continued throughout day in Kandahar 15/9/09 </a>(Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/3jDpz">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Heavy battle continued throughout the day in Kandahar province</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to officials, the jihadists of Kandahar province that, in a fierce  battle took place at approximately the twelfth night after he attacked the  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of the soldiers of the occupying forces are about  to launch raids in the area of Snjdzisar buttons (Zhari) Department of Kandahar  province. With the attack, a fierce battle took place between the militants and  the forces of the enemy so long as the times. At the end of the battle the enemy  forces withdrew from the region and took refuge in the school prior to the  faithful and martyr to the mosque of Mullah Nik Mohammed Akhund, and would be  surrounded now. According to the report, during this battle killed 21 soldiers  occupied and 9 others were injured seriously injured, and left the bodies of 5  dead in the field of battle. During the battle and aerial bombardment by the  enemy, they used light and heavy weapons, resulting in the martyrdom of four of  the militants and five of its innocent inhabitants. The village of East  Snjdzisar the status of the Directorate on the highway between Kandahar and  Herat, which is home to the faithful God Bless Him.</blockquote>

<a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=214:atleast-5-invader-terrorists-killed-and-puppet-army-check-post-damaged-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> (At) least 5 invader terrorists killed and puppet army check post damaged in  Helmand</a> - <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13657">Arabic and  English version</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 15 September 2009 16:28 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Tuesday afternoon 15-09-2009 around 1 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan attack a check post of puppet army terrorists in Nad Ali  district of Helmand province, however the enemy losses could not be confirmed.  In another attack on Tuesday afternoon 15-09-2009, Mujahideen gun down a NATO  invader terrorist who was standing in front of the Invaders headquarter. In  another attack on Monday morning afternoon 14-09-2009 around 7 pm local time,  Mujahideen attack British invader terrorists in Sangin district of Helmand  province, in the attack Mujahideen killed four terrorists and wounded three.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13653"> Attack on British invaders in Lashkar Gah, Helmand 15/9/09</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/3jE5A">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Inflicting large losses on British troops near the town of Lashkar Gah</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked yesterday afternoon (2009-09-14) armed  attack on British troops in the region of Baba Ji near the town of Lashkar Gah  in Helmand, which resulted in deaths and injuries among the enemy. Say local  Mujahideen: the losses suffered when the enemy infantry soldiers in the patrol  mission in the Tel Bernj as they were ambushed by the Mujahideen. The blast  killed (4) soldiers as occupiers on the spot and many others. It should be noted  that it had been a similar attack on a patrol of the occupation forces yesterday  afternoon in the same area, which led to the losses inflicted on the enemy.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=217:nato-invader-tank-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO invader tank destroyed in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 15 September 2009 16:34 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Tuesday morning 15-09-2009 around 9 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of the  NATO invaders in Gereshk district of Helmand province, the powerful blast  destroyed the tank and kill all the terrorists in it, later the enemy closed the  area to remove the dead bodied of the killed terrorists.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/19788801/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-152345UTC-Sept-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
162330UTC Sept 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=230:martyrdom-attack-kills-atleast-13-nato-invader-terrorists-and-destroyed-many-military-vehicles-of-the-enemy-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> (M)artyrdom attack kills at least 13 NATO invader terrorists and destroyed many  military vehicles of the enemy in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 16 September 2009 17:03 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Tuesday afternoon 15-09-2009, a heroic of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  Habib Rahman carried out a martyrdom attack in Nad Ali district of Helmand  province. The Mujahid first attacked the invader terrorists standing out side  the base with grenades, which allowed him to enter the base, once inside the  base the Mujahid detonated his explosives, creating a powerful blast which  destroyed a tank, a Ranger vehicle and damaged other military vehicles inside  the base, also killed thirteen invader terrorists and wounded many, witnesses  saw bodies parts of the killed terrorists scattered around the base. We ask  Allah to accept our brother among martyrs in Eelleyeen (high rank in the  paradise). All praise and gratitude are due to Allah.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=226:5-british-invader-terrorists-killed-and-6-wounded-in-a-blast-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 British invader terrorists killed and 6 wounded in a blast in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 16 September 2009 17:01 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Wednesday 16-09-2009 around 5 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate  of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up a British invaders army  terrorists patrolling unit in Musa Qalla district of Helmand province, the  powerful blast killed five British invader terrorists and wounded six also  killed was their interpreter.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=223:foot-patrolling-unit-ambush-kills-4-puppet-army-terrorists-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> (F)oot patrolling unit ambush kills 4 puppet army terrorists in Uruzgan</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 16 September 2009 16:59 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Wednesday 16-09-2009 around 9 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate  of Afghanistan ambushed a foot patrolling unit of puppet army in Khawaja Khadder  district of Uruzgan province, in the ambush Mujahideen killed four puppet  terrorists and the weapons of the killed terrorists were Mujahideen's booty.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=221uppet-commander-of-the-airport-security-killed-and-vehicle-destroyed-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> (P)uppet commander of the airport security killed and vehicle destroyed in  Uruzgan</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 16 September 2009 16:57 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Wednesday afternoon 16-09-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  with a remote controlled blew up a vehicle of the puppet commander of the  airport security in Uruzgan province, the landmine killed the puppet commander  along with five other terrorists also destroyed the vehicle.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/19824182/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-162330UTC-Sept-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
190010UTC Sept 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>
<hr />
<a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=237:heavy-casualties-inflicted-on-the-invaders-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy Casualties Inflicted on the Invaders in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 18 September 2009 05:06 Q/ Y. ahmadi

In Helmand province, the Mujahideen destroyed a military tank of the invading  foreign forces in Nad Ali district, near the provincial capital, Lashkar Gah.  The tank was hit by rounds of 82mm mortar which also killed all the crew on  board. The Mujahideen blew up the tank when it was towing another destroyed tank  to a military garrison in Nawa district. This incident occurred at Bagh Rabat  area of Nad Ali district, in Helmand province. Similarly, in another mine  explosion, in Naw Zad district, five foreign soldiers lost their lives while  their tank was completely destroyed. According to the report, Mujahideen  attacked the invading soldiers when they were taking dead bodies of their  colleagues, The Mujahideen inflicted more casualties on them during the fighting  that ensued.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13715"> Foreign Invading Soldiers Killed in Nawa </a>
<blockquote>Friday, 18 September 2009 15:49 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helamnd

Mujahideen from Helmand province report that they killed two soldiers of the  foreign invading forces by detonating a mine at Bagh Rabat area of Nawa  district, Helmand province. Two enemy soldiers were killed and two other injured  as a result of the blast.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=238:mujahideen-cause-casualties-to-the-enemy-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen Cause Casualties to the Enemy in Zabul</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 18 September 2009 05:07 Q. Y. Ahmadi

Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan based in Zabul province say  that they blew up two tanks of the foreign and domestic soldiers when they were  on mobile patrol in Shamalzu district of Zabul province. Five foreign soldiers  and seven domestic soldiers were killed in this explosion. A ranger vehicle of  the hireling army of the Kabul puppet regimes was also destroyed. According to  the report, two military officers are among those killed in the mine blast.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available

at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/19915821/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-190010UTC-Sept-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
172310UTC Sept 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13722"> Seven Soldiers Killed in a Mine Explosion in Helmand 19/9/09</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 19 September 2009 15:15 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
Mujahideen in Geresk district, Mulla Ezat Nika area of Helmand province,  detonated a mine in which seven soldiers of the hireling army of the Kabul  puppet regime were killed. Two ranger vehicles of the enemy came across the mine  and were destroyed. According to the report, a commander of a security check  post is also among the dead.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13723">An  Enemy Vehicle Destroyed in a Mine Explosion in Uruzgan 19/9/09</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 19 September 2009 15:13 Q. Y. Ahmadi
Mujahideen blew up a military vehicle of the domestic hireling army in Tarinkut  city, the provincial capital of Uruzgan province when the surrogate soldiers  were on mobile patrol. Seven soldiers are reported to have been killed in the  blast. They were newly-recruits who graduated from American military training  center recently. In another explosion, targeting foot patrol of foreign invading  troops, in Mari Abad School, seven soldiers were either killed or injured.  Similarly, Mujahideen killed a staff worker of PRT, Malim Farouq, at the main  bazaar of Churi district during an ambush. In all incidents, Mujahideen had no  causualties, the report adds.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/19952557/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-192155UTC-Sept-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
201700UTC Sept 09*
*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"2 tanks of Canadian invaders destroyed in Arghandab, Kandahar 19/9/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version - PDF version in Arabic & English at non-terrorist site


> *The destruction of two tanks for the Canadian Forces in the occupied Orandab
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> It was reported that two tanks were destroyed, the Canadian occupation forces at dawn on Friday (2009-09-18) by IEDs Mzorap by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate Joilahor in the Arghandab district in Kandahar province.  The right of those losses to the enemy when it struck the first tank to the enemy by an explosive device had been Takroj of the military base, the second hit an explosive similar when applied to the accident area.  The killing all on board Aldbaptin, has remained Ahtihama to the end of the day at the scene.  Adds news blasts directly with the Mujahideen attacked a military attack on the enemy, which resulted in the occurrence of further losses in the ranks of the enemy. *


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
202005UTC Sept 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13751"> Heavy battle in Kanishin, 23 American invaders killed and wounded 20/9/09</a><em> </em>(Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/3uQzu">Google English translation</a>
<em> </em>
<blockquote><em>Severe, sustained battle in the Directorate of Kanchin</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Helmand province that, in heavy  battle took place directly on the afternoon of yesterday (2009-09-19) with pawns  occupying U.S. troops in the area Dewalk Department Kanchin in Helmand. Used  during the battle, light weapons and heavy and lasted about two hours, killing  and wounding 23 U.S. soldiers. The battle in the area clashed with American  soldiers when they were searching the homes of innocent people. Adds the report,  during the battle, the enemy shelled the area randomly, resulting in significant  losses for houses and farms of innocent people. Also wounded during the battle,  two of the Mujahideen.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13752"> Chief of Intelligence Servese arrested by mujahiden in Chahar Burjak, Nimroz  20/9/09</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/3uQIK">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>The families of a district intelligence chief in the state of Nimroz</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to the report, attacked the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in the  ninth hour of Morocco yesterday (2009-09-19) armed attack on the House  Intelligence Director of the Directorate's mandate Charburjk Nimroz called /  Naeem Khan in the Banyamurenge of the same Directorate, which resulted in the  arrest of Director of Intelligence Directorate with two of his bodyguards alive.  Also arrested the director said with a number of important documents and will  govern the Mujahideen Shura Council about the fate in question.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/19977607/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-202005UTC-Sept-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
222330UTC Sept 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13760">Tank of  invaders blew up near Kahndahar city 21/9/09</a> (Original in Arabic) – <a href="http://is.gd/3xC7D">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>The bombing of a tank of the occupying forces improvised explosive    device near Kandahar City</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn in the ninth hour of the morning    (2009-09-21) an explosive device planted in a military tank belonging to the    Crusader occupation forces on the road to Herat in the mandate of the Cochran    in the share of Eastern city of Kandahar. The blast destroyed the enemy tank    is full and five soldiers were killed by the occupiers on the spot. In other    words people of the region: After the accident, were transported the bodies of    enemy soldiers to their positions and that the tank destroyer is still in the    area until the age now.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=263:a-military-tank-of-the-foreign-invading-forces-destroyed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> A Military Tank of the Foreign Invading Forces Destroyed in Kandahar</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 22 September 2009 14:36 Q. Y. Ahmadi, Kandahar
Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan destroyed a military tank of  the foreign invaders on Herat – Kandahar highway by detonating a landmine. Five  soldiers have lost their lives in this incident. The enemy lifted the dead  bodies of their soldiers after the blast but the destroyed tank is still at the  site of the explosion.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=257:foreign-invaders-destroyed-in-nawa&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Foreign Invaders Destroyed in Nawa.</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 21 September 2009 14:35 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
Mujahideen in Helmand province destroyed a military tank of the foreign    invaders at Mangalzo Area of Nawa district by detonating a land mine. All the    crew on board was killed as a result of the blast but later enemy helicopters    airlifted the dead bodies.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13761">Explosions  killed and wounded british invaders in Girishk, Helmand 21/9/09</a> (Original in Arabic) – <a href="http://is.gd/3xCkg">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Explosions to inflict losses Britons killed and injured in Helmand    province</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn at about the tenth morning (2009-09-21)    an explosive device on a foot patrol of soldiers occupying British forces in    the Directorate of De Adam Khan Gereshk in Helmand, killing three enemy    soldiers and wounding two others. After the incident, a quarter of an hour,    blew up a tank for the occupiers to an improvised explosive device in the    Zembli this Directorate, when they were traveling from headquarters to    headquarters. Local Mujahideen says: The result of a powerful bomb blast    destroyed the enemy tank is full and kill all the troops occupiers. According    to another report, one of the Mujahideen sniper in the eleventh hour of the    afternoon, two soldiers of the Army of the client by the sniper weapon, where    they were standing in front of the military based.</blockquote>
<a href="http://is.gd/3zQOq">Heavy Casualties Caused to the Invading  Britain in Helamand</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 22 September 2009 14:27 Q. Y. Ahmadi, Helmand
In Helmand province, Gereshk district, the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan ambushed a foot patrol of the British invaders , killing three  soldiers and injuring two others.  In another incident, a military tank of  the invading enemy was targeted when they were on their way to their military  garrison at Zamily area of Gereshk district. The tank has been destroyed  completely and all soldiers on board killed. Similarly, a Mujahid killed two  foreign soldiers by a sniper when they were standing on guard in front of their  garrison.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13768"> Heavy losses of enemy in Helmand 22/9/09</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/3zR7P">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Causing loss to the enemy in Helmand province</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Killed at seven o'clock this morning (2009-09-22) occupiers of two soldiers and  wounded two others when he detonated the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of an  explosive device on a foot patrol of the occupiers in the Bhran Hkurjah &lt;Lashkar  Gah&gt; center near the Helmand province. Bean residents of the region: the  explosion was very strong and remained some members of soldiers killed in the  region. According to another report, the dawn of the Mujahideen in the same time  of morning, an explosive device in a container placed on the ground side of the  highway Kandahar, Herat, which resulted in the destruction of the type of car  Toyota Saraf puppet army soldiers in the sedan market near the Directorate of  Gereshk in Helmand, killing four customers where soldiers and wounded two others  seriously injured. The local residents say that yesterday afternoon remained a  container full of equipment in the area of a convoy of U.S. troops pawns  territory, where booby-Mujahideen and detonated yesterday morning when the army  was giving it the client, resulting in damage to the above enemy. It also  destroyed a vehicle of the type Saraf of the enemy in the blast, where the  tactical side of the road still exists.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=264:two-foreign-military-tanks-destroyed-in-tarinkut&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two Foreign Military Tanks Destroyed in Tarinkut</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 22 September 2009 14:36 Q. Y. Ahmadi
Mujahideen destroyed two military tanks of the invading forces, near Tarinkut,  the provincial city of Uruzgan province. This incident occurred in a time when  the enemy forces were trying to launch operations against Mujahideen in Stano  village of Mari Abad valley. All crew aboard the tanks including an Afghan  interpreter have been killed in the roadside bombs. Similarly, some trained dogs  of the enemy scuttling in front of the tanks, were killed.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=261:two-military-tanks-of-the-invaders-destroyed-in-tarinkut&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two Military Tanks of the Invaders Destroyed in Tarinkut</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 21 September 2009 14:39 Q. Y. Ahmadi
Mujahideen ambushed a military patrolling party of the enemy at Mari Abad    valley, near the provincial capital Tarinkut and destroyed two tanks. All crew    aboard the tanks have been killed. The enemy troops pulled out of the area    after the explosion, leaving their destroyed tanks on the site.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/20085138/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-222330UTC-Sept-09">here</a> (21 Sept 09) and <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/20028605/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-212320UTC-Sept-09" target="_blank">here</a> (22 Sept 09)​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Sep 2009)

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13789">5  Canadian invader and 3 NATO terrorists killed and 1 tank destroyed in Kandahar</a> (Original in Arabic and Official English) - <a href="http://www.ansarnet.info/printthread.php?t=13633">Alternative Arabic  version at terrorist site</a> - <a href="http://is.gd/3BXyG">Google English  translation</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/20136081/5-Canadian-invader-and-3-NATO-terrorists-killed-and-1-tank-destroyed-in-Kandahar"> PDF of Arabic and English versions at non-terrorist web site</a>


> *(Arabic to Google English) <em>Destroyed tanks of the occupying forces near the city of Kandahar</em>
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn at the tenth before noon today  (2009-09-23) an explosive device in a tank of Canadian troops were trying to  attack the mujahideen in the Department Zkhano Dnd near the city of Kandahar.  The blast destroyed the tank completely and killing (5) the soldiers on the  spot, has been transferred by helicopter to the centers of the enemy, but the  tank destroyer is still at the scene. According to witnesses, from among the  dead, an Afghan interpreter also may occur with the occupiers just before the  crash. According to another report, at the ninth morning the mujahideen  detonated an explosive device on a foot patrol of the occupying forces in the  Department Dimrase Panjwayj the same mandate, resulting in the death of (3)  injured soldiers as occupiers and (3) others as well.
> 
> (Official English) Wednesday morning 23-09-2009 around 10 am local time,  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled  landmine blew up a tank of the NATO invader forces in Zal Khano area in Dand  district of Kandahar province, in the blast the tank was destroyed and 5  terrorists in it were killed including an Afghan interpreter.  According to another report, on Wednesday morning 23-09-2009 around 9 am local  time, Mujahideen detonated an explosive device on a foot patrolling unit of the  NATO invader forces in Demrasy area in Pajwahy district of Kandahar province,  resulting in the death of three invader terrorists and wounded three. Reported  by Qari Muhammad Yousuf*



<a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=266:heavy-casualties-inflicted-on-the-enemy-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy Casualties Inflicted on the Enemy in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 23 September 2009 17:26 Q. Y. Ahmadi
(T)wo foreign soldiers were killed and two others injured when their foot patrol  party stepped on a land mine planted by the Mujahideen at Bashiran area, near  the provincial capital of Lashkar Gah. In another mine explosion in a container  on Kandahr-Herat highway, one military Serf vehicle was destroyed and four  soldiers on board killed. Two other soldiers were wounded. According to the  report, the invading forces had left the container the other day but during the  night, Mujahideen planted a mine inside the container and when the invading  force tried to tow it away, the explosion took place, sustaining heavy  casualties on the domestic hireling soldiers. The container and a Serf vehicle  were completely destroyed in this incident.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.ansarnet.info/printthread.php?t=13629">Destruction of  2 tanks of the invaders in Shindand in the province of Helmand 23/09/09</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/3BXZT">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>The destruction of two tanks of the occupation forces in Hindnd
</em>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 23/9/2009
At the tenth morning destroyed two tanks Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of the  Crusader occupation forces in an area of the Zerkoh Department Hindnd state  Herat. The officials said the jihadists from the region: targeted at the outset  of the enemy tank IED, and moments later the patrol came under enemy attack by  armed militants who had ambushed her as she targeted another tank of the enemy  by an RPG and caught fire. Incidents in the military destroyed two mechanisms  completely, killing all those who were on board. After the two incidents and  military helicopters arrived to the area to the enemy evacuated the bodies of  dead soldiers to Hindnd air base, and the wreckage of the destroyers Aldbaptin  have removed "Mohamed said, where destroyed. And praise be to God there was no  casualties among the militants.</blockquote>

PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/20136485/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-232350UTC-Sept-09">here</a>.​


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
242215UTC Sept 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=273:5-canadian-invader-terrorists-killed-a-tank-destroyed-and-a-spy-killed-near-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 Canadian invader terrorists killed, a tank destroyed and a spy killed near  Kandahar city</a> (Official English) - <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13801">English  and Arabic version on jihadi forum</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/20183738/5-Canadian-invader-terrorists-killed-a-tank-destroyed-and-a-spy-killed-near-Kandahar-city-24909"> PDF of all versions at non-terrorist site</a>


> *(Official English) Thursday, 24 September 2009 15:25 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> Thursday morning 24-09-2009 around 11 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of the  Canadian invader army in Salo Khan Chaman area in Dand district of Kandahar  province, when the enemy's military convoy was heading to the district center.  The blast killed five invader terrorists and destroyed the tank. According to  another report, Wednesday night 23-09-2009, Mujahideen killed a spy named (Ghamai)  in Lo wala area in Pamil place in Kandahar city, where he was spying for the  invader forces.
> 
> (Arabic Google translated to English) <em>The destruction of a tank of Canadian troops near Kandahar city</em>
> ...



<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13807"> Heavy losses of puppet army in Kajaki, Helmand 24/9/09</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/3DKWx">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Killed a large number of soldiers Customer as a result of attacks in Helmand  province</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to detail, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked early in the morning  (2009-09-24) direct attacks on security points of puppet army troops in the Shah  Karez Department Kjki in Helmand (housing the original governor of Musa Qala,  the Directorate of the current state). Points have been removed during the  attacks the enemy and killed fifteen soldiers and the many others. Also wounded  during the battle, which lasted until the direct ten o'clock in the morning,  three of the Taliban and killed another. تقبله الله. Acceptable to God. In a  report the news of another sniper was a soldier puppet army sniper weapon, when  he was standing in one of the defensive towers of the military stationed in the  area near the center of the Directorate of Serbnd Gereshk in Helmand, killing  the soldier instantly.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13803">2  tanks of invaders destroyed in Zabul 24/9/09</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/3DL5I">Google English translation</a>
<em> </em>
<blockquote><em>Mujahideen destroyed two tanks of foreign troops in Zabul province</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn, at about ninth in the morning  (2009-09-24) an explosive device in a tank of the occupying forces in the region  of intersection on the road to the Directorate of Hmolzo state of Zabul, when  the enemy's military convoy was in transit from the region. Bean Mujahideen  Region: blast destroyed the enemy tank is full, killing all inside. In a similar  vein, a tank blew up military forces occupied an improvised explosive device  similar in the Department Amarzo Siauri the same mandate, and kill all those  inside, including an Afghan interpreter. Adds the report, after the explosion  made a puppet army soldiers arrested a number of innocent civilians on charges  linked with the bombers.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/20184287/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-242215UTC-Sept-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Sep 2009)

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13848">Two  explosions killed 6 Canadian invaders in Panjway, Kandahar 26/9/09</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/3Js84">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/20291088/Two-explosions-killed-6-Canadian-invaders-in-Panjway-Kandahar-26909"> PDF of both versions at non-terrorist site</a>


> *<em>Two explosions near the center of Bnjuaii kill six Canadian soldiers</em>
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Said Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Kandahar province that they were killed in  the eleventh hour of the morning (2009-09-26) Six Canadian soldiers were killed  by two blasts in the area near the prayers of the Center for Bnjuaii district of  Kandahar province. Says local Mujahideen: the enemy of those losses incurred  while soldiers were on foot to their base in the highlands of new prayers,  Vastahedvo die in severe. Was hit a number of other soldiers in the blasts.*



<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?t=13858"> Military vehicles of invaders destroyed on (K)andahar-Herat road, Kandahar  27/9/09</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/3Jtag">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Destruction of military vehicles of the enemy in the buttons</em> &lt;Zharei?&gt;
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
At the fourth afternoon (2009-09-27) was destroyed a military vehicle of the  occupation forces improvised explosive device on a road between Kandahar and  Herat in the Sankscar buttons Department of Kandahar province, leaving the  vehicle and scattering An_iar meat soldiers were on board, to close grape  orchards from the scene. In another independent report on a car in Ranger type  of puppet army in the second hour of midday when an improvised explosive device  was beyond Mtabp in the market town of the province extended the basin itself,  in which (6) soldiers including an officer on the spot. After the explosion  closed the highway in traffic until the afternoon.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=295:two-oil-tankers-destroyed-in-zeray-district&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two Oil Tankers Destroyed in Zeray District</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 September 2009 08:50 Q. Y. Ahmadi, Kandahar
Mujahideen in Zeray district, Kandahgar province destroyed two oil tankers on  Hirat high way during an ambush. The report adds, Muuahideen hit a Serf vehicle  of the security guards of the convoy with rocket propelled hand grenades and  killed five soldiers besides destroying the tankers. The report further says,  these tankers transport oil to military garrisons of the invading forces based  in far-flung provinces of Afghanistan.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah1.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=293:heavy-casualties-caused-to-the-enemy-in-marja&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy Casualties Caused to the Enemy in Marja</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 September 2009 08:48 Q. Y. Ahmadi, Helmand
According to reports from Helmand province, a military tank of the invading  foreign troops was destroyed by road side bomb when enemy military convoy was on  its way to the district center of Marja. Five soldiers on board have been killed  in the incident. Mujahideen ambushed enemy troops when they were taking dead  bodies of their colleagues and three more soldiers were killed in the fighting.  After that, the enemy troops fled the area, heading for Lashkar Gah, the  provincial capital of Helmand.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13859"> (H)eavy losses of enemy in Helmand 27/9/09</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/3JsRs">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Incurring heavy losses on the enemy in Helmand province</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to details provided: Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked at eight  o'clock this morning (2009-09-27) on the police car kind of Ranger in the  intersection of spillovers Nad Ali Ahmad Province in Helmand, which led to the  destruction of the enemy tank completely, and killed ( 5) of the police. Said  that the dead soldiers guard the current Governor of the province / Chairman of  Habibullah. At the fourth afternoon of my guards mujahideen sniper point  security to the military client on the course of the beach area Hmalan Janger  the province by the same type of hunting weapon Drazkov. In another separate  report in the second time this afternoon killed two army Customer as a result of  the explosion in the Louis Mande province itself, and another (3) others were  injured when they were naught the effect of an explosive device, exploded on  them. In a similar vein, at five in the afternoon car crashed into a police  Ranger mine planted in the Louis-Karabakh province itself, destroying the enemy  car, killing two passengers and wounded soldiers where's (6) soldiers. And  before that in the tenth time this morning crashed into a tank of the British  occupation of the improvised explosive device near the castle Bing August on a  road between the provinces and Gereshk Hkurja statehood (Helmand), which killed  all on board of the British infidels. And after her fully in any one hour at  eleven killed and (4), while the occupying forces targeted the explosion, at a  time that they were on a foot patrol near the village of Char Koussa area Malgir  Province Gereshk the mandate itself. According to residents, local: two killed  in the explosion on the spot, and wounded two others were by severe. Adds news,  moments after the incident, a military vehicle hit an enemy improvised explosive  device in the same area while carrying Alguetlin and injured from the scene  towards the rear position, in the very recent explosion burned the vehicle and  killing all on board.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/20291595/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-272225UTC-Sept-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
282225UTC Sept 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13871"> Invaders suffered heavy losses in Sangin and Girishk, Helmand 28/9/09</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/3Ll2P">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Once again the enemy suffered heavy losses in Helmand province</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to reports from Helmand province: inflicted heavy losses on the  occupying forces (2009-09-28) in the departments of Sngen and Greshk said  mandate. In the eleventh hour of the afternoon blew Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate of an explosive device in the infantry soldiers of the occupying enemy  were attempting to attack militants in the area Jchli Sarwan Castle Sngen  Department, resulting in the death and injury (7) British troops. After one hour  of this incident carried out a similar blast in the Grki adjacent to the former,  which led to the death (2) two British soldiers and injured (2) others. It  should be noted that destroyed armored vehicles of the occupying enemy  improvised explosive devices by the Mujahideen yesterday in the same area,  killing all on board. According to another report, as a result of the attacks  carried out on a convoy of military and logistical support to the enemy for  three days where the road bridge the Mujahideen in the face of the enemy convoy  in the area of Hyderabad Department Gereshk in Helmand, and the enemy convoy  stopped in place, which was flying from Helmand province to the center of the  Directorate of Sngen. According to local Mujahideen, during the attacks which  took place during the three days on a convoy stalled the enemy was carrying food  to its troops in the Directorate of Sngen, sheep Mujahideen five trucks full of  logistics. Adds the report, before noon today, Mujahideen attacked in two places  on a military convoy was submitted to the region to help the stalled convoy  logistics, targeting one of their tank in the Bala Poti this Directorate and the  other targeted at the shops of Hyderabad, anti-tank missile causing damage to  both Aldbaptin.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/printthread.php?t=13867"> Martyrdom attack killed 21 puppet soldiers and agents in Zaranj, Nimroz 28/9/09</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/3Llkm">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Martyrdom attack killed twenty-one soldiers agent in the state of Nimroz</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Result of martyrdom attack which was carried out by one of the heroes of the  Islamic Emirate Mujahideen Mujahid / Maulvi Hussain Ahmed, at eight in the  evening yesterday (2009-09-27) in the city center Zranj mandate Nimroz killed  (21) agents and soldiers wounded many other surgeries seriously. Suffered losses  stated enemy soldiers when they were talking amongst themselves in front of the  security in the region as they were attacked. According to the details provided,  was attacked by a motorcycle bomb, which led to the destruction of two  Ranger-type addition to the deaths and casualties among the enemy. According to  another report, the Mujahideen blew up yesterday afternoon in a car bomb of the  type RENGER the enemy in the area of de Msenk Department Keshrod the same  mandate, resulting in the destruction of the car completely and killed (5)  agents and wounded soldiers (2) others.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/20338589/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-282225UTC-Sept-09" target="_blank">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
292030UTC Sept 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/sept09/29-09-09.htm"> Inflicting large losses on British invader terrorists in Helmand</a> (second  item) - <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-2-29-9-2009.html">Original  in Arabic</a>
<blockquote>Monday afternoon 28-09-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  carried out four explosions targeted enemy terrorists and two explosions  targeting enemy vehicles. The blasts killed a large number of British invader  terrorists and destroyed tanks and a bulldozer. Thus, two tanks were destroyed  when the enemy convoy was passing through Hyderabad area in Gereshk district of  Helmand province, by improvised explosive devices, which destroyed the tanks and  killed all the terrorists in it. According to another report, Tuesday morning  28-09-2009 around 10 am local time, Mujahideen using an explosive device blew up  a Ranger vehicle of the enemy in Gharagai Sheghazak area in Sangeen district of  Helmand province, which led to the destruction of the car and killed seven  puppet terrorists. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/20389301/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-292030UTC-Sept-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
302220UTC Sept 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=243:a-british-tank-destroyed-in-sangin&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> A British Tank Destroyed in Sangin</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 30 September 2009 14:34 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan destroyed a military tank of  the British invading forces in Chinie Manda, near the district center of Sangin  by detonating a land mine with the help of a remotely controlled device. Five  soldiers aboard the tank have been killed in the explosion. Later, the enemy  forces airlifted the dead bodies by helicopter but the destroyed tank still lies  at the site of the blast.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=241:heavy-casualties-inflicted-on-the-british-soldiers-in-sangin-and-gereshk-districts&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy Casualties Inflicted on the British Soldiers in Sangin and Gereshk  Districts</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 30 September 2009 06:58 Q. Y. Ahmadi, Helmand
According to reports from Helmand province, during incessant mine explosions in  Haider Abad area of Gereshk district, two military tanks of the invading enemy  were destroyed and all the crew on board killed as a result. In another  incident, a ranger pick-up of the domestic hireling army was destroyed at the  same area, killing seven soldiers on board, including a military officer. The  report further says, Mujahideen blocked the road to a logistical convoy which is  heading to the center of Sangin district. Half of the convoy is still in siege  of the Mujahideen.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=239:heavy-casualties-inflicted-on-the-enemy-in-helamand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy Casualties Inflicted on the Enemy in Helamand</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 30 September 2009 06:54 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
Seven British soldiers lost their lives as a result of an explosion at Sharwan  Kala Jo Shali area when the enemy forces were about to launch operations against  the Mujahideen based in the area. In another blast at Ghargi area, two British  soldiers were killed and two others injured. Similarly, during self-same mine  explosion in the said area, two military tanks of the invading foreign forces  were destroyed and all aboard the tanks were killed. Mujahideen in Gereshk  district have blocked the way to a logistical convoy which was carrying  logistical items to a military garrison based in the Sangin district. The convoy  is now halted on the road, being ambushed constantly by Mujahideen. So far, the  Mujahideen have destroyed five vehicles of the convoy as a result of tip-run  attacks. Furthermore, Mujahideen attacked a military convoy which was rushing to  rescue the logistical convoy and destroyed two tanks of the convoy by firing  rocket propelled grenades.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site here.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
Summary:  Canadian Forces References, September 2009*​
*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

*HIGHLIGHTS*
•	Taliban statements monitored during September 2009 claimed responsibility for at least 33 Canadian deaths.  Canada announced the death of 4 soldiers during this period.
•	Six (6) Taliban announcements were monitored mentioning Canadian personnel or casualties in September 2009, compared to an average of 8.7 such reports per month since October 2008.
•	Since October 2008, the Taliban have claimed 12.4 Canadian casualties for every one officially announced by the Government of Canada (420 alleged by Taliban vs. 34 reported by Canada).

Full report available in .pdf format here


----------

